# If You're Irish ...



## sallytrafic

Right I have crossed the 't's and dotted the 'i's on our forthcoming trip to Ireland. 

If you fancy meeting up or organising a meet PM me and I'll send you our itinerary (which will be subject to change as we have to work as well as play). 

Dingle, Limerick, Clare, lots of Mayo  ,Sligo, Roscommon, West Meath, Kildare Wicklow and Wexford


----------



## IanA

Sounds lovely - we found Ring of Kerry was prettier than Dingle - less human impact on the scenery. Roads are pretty awful, ruined by all the coaches. Bunratty Castle near Limerick is good - they do an amazing medieval banquet - http://www.shannonheritage.com/Attr...lkPark/BunrattyCastleAndFolkParkOpeningTimes/

Haven't done much of the rest, will have to go back.


----------



## erneboy

Have a good trip Frank. If you haven't been to the Flying Boat Museum at Foynes on the Shannon Estuary I recommend it highly, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

This will be our 4th visit '96 '04 '07 '12

First time getting paid for it though

We preferred Dingle to Kerry IanA but our visit there was 96 

We will be near Foynes at some stage so must visit the flying boats.


----------



## erneboy

There is also a nice little ferry across the estuary from Tarbert which cuts out Limerick City which is best avoided in my opinion. Sorry to any Limerick City residents, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes I noted that but next campsite to assess is further east.

Actually there is one thing I have difficulty with which motorways have tolls and where/how does a visitor pay?


----------



## jiwawa

It's many years since we did much touring in the South, but we loved Connemara, and spent many happy weeks caravanning on the beach-side site near Renvyle - see here.

Michael and Pauline Mortimer are great craic. When the only shower was in their own bathroom they were only too happy to share it with us, but facilities are much improved since then.

Wonderful swimming.


----------



## erneboy

This might help Frank http://www.mydiscoverireland.com/2010/04/14/toll-fees-and-locations-in-ireland/

Most are so new we haven't been there since. I think I would try to avoid them. If you need to use them this page http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nd_safety/national_toll_roads_in_ireland.html

has a link to help you buy an electronic tag.

Last time I tried it was too complicated to bother, that may have changed, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

Here is the route that I have opted to take for work however I will take weekends off and a week off in Mayo and end with a four days off before catching ferry back to Wales. I can be flexible. So if something takes our fancy we will stop or deviate or backtrack.

The red dots are places on this portion of Ireland where we have stayed before










Anyway no one in Ireland has joined this thread yet.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi sallytrafic

Bit far south and west for us (Co. Down) publish your dates and you never know what might happen!

Look up www.eflow.ie for details on tolls should cost you E3 as a private car rate. nearly all are pay at plaza. the one exception is the M50 ring road round Dublin.

The tag has a monthly charge and not worth it for a short visit. you can pay by phone but that would be an international call with currency charges on the card.

I have registered for video billing and pay online with a Post office credit card (comm free)

Just as easy to pay at a payzone (paypoint) shop or garage ( up to 24 hours after) or you can prepay on line.

Visit our small but growing irish website for more help www.motorhomecraic.com

Enjoy your trip.

Davy


----------



## krustyhoor

Hi there,

I live in Mallow which I see you will pass through as you go across Munster. The only toll you have on the run from Rosslare to Dingle is on the bridge which forms part of the Waterford city by-pass. They have always charged me the car rate - we have a low profile Hobby. Details here Waterford bypass toll bridge. It's very little to pay to avoid the traffic in the city. I pay cash at the booth. The website shows that they accept credit cards also but not debit cards.

Also I notice on the map that you are not sticking to the N22 all the way from Mallow to Killarney. I always stay on the N22 when heading to Dingle or Tralee. It's more direct, better road (less rural and twisty), and easier driving. The first roundabout you reach as you enter Killarney has a leg leading off to Tralee and bypassing Killarney town centre.

No tolls on run from Dingle to Limerick. Only toll around Limerick is for the tunnel under the Shannon but your route isn't taking you from Limerick into Clare in that direction.

For better info for further up the country I'll let others contribute.

Enjoy the trip.

Mack.


----------



## Crazywater

Hi Frank
I'm in Galway and would be happy to throw the kettle on as you pass by. According to your map you will pass within a stones throw of our place. I'll pm you my details. 

Re the toll roads. 
All the toll road with the exception of the bridge over the M50 in Dublin have drive up booths at which you can pay in cash. In Ireland in a camper you pay the same rate as a car, thats the rule and I've never been asked for anything more. According to your route map you wont be using this M50 toll bridge but if you do you have to log onto their web page and pay before 8pm the following evening.


----------



## bigx

Hi
There is only one toll where there is no toll booth and that is at the west link bridge on the m50 around Dublin.The easiest way for a visitor to pay this toll is to go to any petrol station and pay electronically at the counter.All other tolls have booths where you can pay as you go.
Have a great holiday
Yours Big-X


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Frank
I am in Limerick City and would be delighted to meet up with you.
Dont take any notice of Erneboy. If you took his advice to take the ferry at Tarbert (to bypass Limerick) you would miss out on the Flying Boat Museum at Foynes(which he also recommends).
His views on Limerick are a bit dated.
When I moved here over 20 years ago it appeared shabby and rundown with a lot of neglected buildings. In the meantime the historical parts of the city have been restored and the city has turned to face the river Shannon which flows through the city.
While there is no dedicated MH parking in the city centre (which is common with most other towns in Ireland) there is on street parking within 10mins walk of the city centre. (Disc parking is in operation). There are also a number of shopping centres around the city with plenty of free parking without barriers.
I am not sure when you are travelling to Ireland but if we are here then I am sure that you will fit in front of the house and you are welcome to stay overnight.
We will be going to Germany and Switzerland on 01st May.
Enjoy your trip.
Ian


----------



## krustyhoor

Hi Frank,

what day of the week do you plan to pass through Mallow ?

I ask because the route that is the most direct through the town to the Killarney road backs up badly on Friday evenings from around 5-6. I can detail a better option for you if needs be.

Mack.


----------



## krustyhoor

Something else I thought of Frank as you are passing Killarney.

The cheapest diesel in Killarney, and easy access for you, is at the large Tesco which is close to the roundabout I mentioned for the bypass. See map below. Numbers 1 & 2 refer to the shop and the fuel station.


----------



## erneboy

I stand corrected Ian. It is quite a few years since I was in the city centre, will give it another go, Alan.


----------



## Yaxley

Next time you are in the Mid-West Alan give me a shout and we can meet up.
Ian


----------



## finyar

Frank, 
I live in New Ross which I presume you will pass through from the ferry, as other posters tell you it is best to by pass Waterford if you are trying to make time, the toll is €1.80 for your van (same as a car)

If you are heading straight to Dingle, I would not go through Mallow as staying on the N25 directly to Cork and then on to Killarny is a much better route with the camper ( I know as I drive to Cork evry day). It is approx 6 miles longer to Killarney using this route.

Send me a PM if you need any other help

Raymond


----------



## LPDrifter

You will miss our neck of the woods (Donegal) so unlikely to meet up.
Here's hoping your trip is a good one. 

Good itinerary. In the leg from Limerick to Galway the trip inland via Nenagh & Loughreagh is an interesting choice presumably to drive along parts of Lough Derg. 

I would have gone through west Clare.... I see from the red dot that you have been there before but I never tire of The Burren and places like Doolin, and the coast road (R479) from Lissdoonvarna to Ballyvaughan.

Have a great time


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Oh, Lisdoonvarna, Lisdoon, Lisdoon, Lisdoon, Lisdoonvarna...



Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Sorry not been at the computer much. Fell over, result thumb and right hand strapped up. Can only manage single finger typing.

Lisdoonvarna famous of course for matchmaking but for me the butcher and his home made burgers is what I remember most.

Will keep all your travel directions in mind thank you.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I know it's not on your planned route, but Cork City is well worth a visit and impressed HRH last year 

P+R Cork

Also Cobh town council are currently making final preparations in the setting up of official overnight parking at 'The Five Foot' car parking area on the waterfront where the cruise ships dock, it will be pay & display by the hour or €7 for 24 hours.


----------



## Jennifer

I am loving this thread , and thank each and every contributor - I too am travelling to Ireland, commencing on the 16th April from Fishguard to Rosslare, travelling clockwise. I am missing out Dublin as I have been before, returning on the 2nd May, its only two nights at each site.

Frank, what are your dates, as some of the places you are visiting, are also on my iteinerary?


----------



## ChrisandJohn

sallytrafic said:


> Sorry not been at the computer much. Fell over, result thumb and right hand strapped up. Can only manage single finger typing.
> 
> Lisdoonvarna famous of course for matchmaking but for me the butcher and his home made burgers is what I remember most.
> 
> Will keep all your travel directions in mind thank you.


Sorry about your accident, Frank. You weren't practising with the Guinness were you? :wink:

We were last in Lisdoonvarna four years ago on a Naturetrek holiday, exploring The Burren for wild flowers. The bonus was John saw a pine marten.

Clare, Galway and Mayo are my favourite areas but haven't yet been in the motorhome. Maybe this year, maybe not.

I can't hear the name Lisdoonvarna with out hearing

Christy Moore

I wish I'd been to the music festivals

Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil

Frank PM your dates. As you know we leave for France in May. Can arrange for you to park at our home even if we gone.

Jennifer we in Galway and if you need help asks.

This might help re sites.

www. camping-ireland.ie

http://www.safenightsireland.com/

http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/index.php?mode=portal


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you Nora and Neil, all my sites have been booked, likewise the ferry, so its just a case now of getting the van packed, after my Easter weekend in Devon. Thank you so much for the offer of help, it is appreciated - yes I am doing Galway area on the 23rd/24th April and staying at Knock CC site.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Jennifer Don't want to take over Franks post.

If you want shopping Galway the place to park is in the Galway shopping center (free) but only when you shop in the center. As the clamper's will be around. 

If you want to park and go into the city go to the **** road Parking area 
53°16'43.90"N 9° 3'6.69"W where you pay by the hour. 

Parking also in Salthill on Gratten Rd. 53°15'35.20"N 9° 4'24.46"W


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry Frank, I did not intend to hijack your thread, and promise will stop now - Thanks Nora and Neil for all the info you have provided me with.


----------



## Crazywater

Nora+Neil said:


> Jennifer Don't want to take over Franks post.
> 
> If you want shopping Galway the place to park is in the Galway shopping center (free) but only when you shop in the center. As the clamper's will be around.
> 
> If you want to park and go into the city go to the **** road Parking area
> 53°16'43.90"N 9° 3'6.69"W where you pay by the hour.
> 
> Parking also in Salthill on Gratten Rd. 53°15'35.20"N 9° 4'24.46"W


The **** Rd car park is 4 euro for the whole day so very good value. It is also within easy walking distance of the town centre. Just make sure you approach it from the town side as there is a low bridge on the approach from Menlo.

In addition to Nora and Neil links there is also a very good camper van forum on www.boards.ie go to motors and then the camper van thread.


----------



## Gretchibald

*Tarbert Ferry*

If you do decide to bypass Limerick by taking the ferry, watch coming off the ramp . Broke parts off the rear steadies of a caravan some years ago due to the steep angle --- think it depends on the state of tide.


----------



## sallytrafic

They have just added a new campsite to my list so I have new county to add Laois.


----------



## DaveL123

Hi Frank,

When you are finished your trip to Ireland I would love to hear your opinions of the caravan Parks you stayed in. Total camping Ireland has a blog page where campers can read about other campers trips & their hints & tips. So if have to time to note some of it down let me know  

Dave at TCI


----------



## sallytrafic

Well here we are

Been in Ireland a week now and been to Athy Portlaoise Limerick Mountshannon Galway and now Cong

Met up with Nora and Neil today a lovely couple. It's nice to put real faces to names and check that they are real people and not internet stalkers trying to have their wicked way with me. :lol:

If I've said I would contact you and haven't or if I 've missed you out it's because I have had hardly any internet at all and have been concentrating on the campsite assessing. Also I inadvertently trashed my pm messages on the boat over.

I didn't drink any of the black stuff until day 5! 

Tomorrow 3 campsites in Mayo then resting Friday and the weekend.


----------



## sallytrafic

OK This is Ireland and it didn't get to be the Emerald Isle by accident but fair play it's May not February. When will it stop raining? So we looked at a forecast and the wind is building from the North and bringing sub zero temperatures and gales by the middle of the month. Ye Gods. And here's me with two pairs of shorts


----------



## Crazywater

Would ya quityerbellyachin today wasn't rain, it was just a wee shower. :wink:


----------

